# My Sweet Vizsla



## SunnyGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

I just have to admit my sweet Sunny is the smartest and cutest Vizsla I know!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

For perspective: How many Vs do you know?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We think ours is the cutest, prettiest and smartest


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

I heard that My V Foxie is the greatest, but...just what i heard


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Man, you have some great dogs! There is no way Kobi is the smartest Vizsla around. Of course if I only count the ones I've SEEN then he wins by default.


----------



## SunnyGirl (Jan 19, 2011)

Sunny is the only one I know. That's why I could say it. And since they all look so much alike I could say it! Aren't they great!?


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

You guys are so lucky!

I have the naughtiest vizsla I know ;D


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to say that my wife was the one who wanted a V. I wanted a Choco Lab but guess who's the boss at my house! Now that we have them I can't believe how much I love them. They are really great dogs.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I had always wanted a Doberman and planned on it as soon as I moved out. Unfortunately they are on the restricted breed list at the apartment complex we moved into so it made us look into other breeds and that was a huge blessing in disguise. I can't imagine our life without Holley. She is the sweetest, most affecionate little puppy I have known. She has her very bad moments but that is part of a puppy. We love her more than we could have ever thought possible. Hopefully when we move into a house though she can have a brother that is a Doberman. haha.


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

MY luke is the sweetest : He loves to be stroked, cuddling with us on the couch, belly rubs, butt scratches,.... We wanted an affectionate dog, and boy he is!!! They have such sweet faces ;D


----------



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

My vizsla, Lucy, is a horrible jackass of an animal.  (joking of course)


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Lukesmama,
You are right. They have the sweestest little face. Holley's ears go a certain way and she gets these little wrinkles around her eyes. We melt when she does that.


----------



## bwilson7286 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would have to say that our 2 year old V is beatiful and so sweet and well mannered, although he will sneak sometimes and try to do a little counter surfing, if he's not laying next to you or in your lap he's not happy, but our 6 month of course is a Holy Rain of terror. He Is a beatiful puppy but i think he knows it, he is very arrogant and has an attitude problem, he thinks that he is the ruler of the house. They are such beautiful dogs!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

The part about the 6 month old who is arrogant and thinks he's the ruler of the house reminded me of this vizsla blog. Read the post titled "Dad's birthday." "I am so regale OMG." http://iamsomistreated.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

now that we have a puppy V, id have to say we have the worst behaved Vizsla of them all along with the best behaved V of them all....


----------



## cheztek (Jan 3, 2011)

JillandDan said:


> Lukesmama,
> You are right. They have the sweestest little face. Holley's ears go a certain way and she gets these little wrinkles around her eyes. We melt when she does that.




OMG! My Sarah girl does something like that to she puts her long ears open to the side of her little head and squints her eyes and it looks like she smiles! Soooooooooo CUTE!!!!


----------



## Zee1978 (Feb 24, 2011)

You all very nice owners!
God Bless You!

Zoltan


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I could swear Rosie can "joke." She flips on her back, lets her ears flop, looks at you upside down, and gets the silliest grin. She really looks like she's laughing, like she knows she's being silly. Sometimes she even seems to do it in response to one of us laughing.


----------

